# Knucklehead Club



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it is safe to say that the intelligence level of most LJer's on this site ranges from semi-intelligent to very intelligent (you place yourself wherever you feel comfortable). I also think it is safe to say all LJer's realize that as they stand in front of the hunk of iron that they have just applied power to there is a point/spot on that hunk of iron that is sharp, moving and if flesh gets in the way of the sharp and moving thing there will be damage to the flesh.

A benefit all LJer's receive, regardless of intelligence level, are the continuous posts that show bloody, fleshy parts that have encountered the sharp/moving parts of the iron hunks they were standing in front of yet I fail to understand how the fleshy bloody part pictured become bloody with all of the warnings, pictures and hind sight endorsements provided by their comrades in arms. Maybe some of you guys can help with the explanation of this phenomenon. Just remember, the more often you use the excuse of "almost done", "end of day", "not thinking right", etc you will lose intelligence points and thusly wherever you placed yourself on the intelligence scale will decrease.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

As a member of the knucklehead club, It doesn't do anything to help me.

I'm fully aware of the dangers by having hands on experience, (the best you can have.)

All it does to me in fact is take my train of thought away, giving me second thoughts and making me more paranoid thinking about it instead of just focusing on what I'm doing.

As far as the intelligence level, 
that changes daily, sometimes I'm at the top,
but other days I'm just a pure dumbazz


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I'm reading this post so I guess that equates to the lower end of the scale. On the flip side all twenty digits are intact(not using power tools may have something to do with it) and no scar tissue anywhere else. I worked on appendage eating machinery for a number of years and seen carnage first hand, so I guess i have been scared straight.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Sometimes, sh!t happens. That is why they are called accidents. Same reason we have seatbelts and insurance. We don't plan to tear stuff up. But no one is perfect.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

The line of reasoning that if one was to just follow all of the warnings etc and there'd never be any accidents. Some don't follow the warnings because of bravado, stupidity or the "I've always done it this way and I'm still ok" argument. For the majority of us though, I think most accidents happen for a long list of different reasons but the result is that the safety rules/procedures weren't followed and someone got hurt. Many critical industries have checklists that must be followed before certain procedures; this is recognition of the (almost) universal human trait that results in us occaisionally cutting corners with safety, be it because we're tired/distracted/ignorant etc etc. 
I work as safely as I know how. I don't consciously ever do anything unsafe. I'm also a physician and I know from experience the long safety checklists that surgeons and anesthetists use to prevent errors. This is not because they're stupid (mostly) or careless (mostly) but again, recognition of reality.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

There is no such thing as an accident short of nature. When we yada yada accident we are just looking for excuses.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sometimes people are just not in the right frame of mind. It happens. I almost cut myself on a router a week or so ago.

I find it hard to believe you've never had a close encounter with a power tool.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

later, I have cut myself twice. That does not put me very high on the index…


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

This seems political to me


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In the trade one meets amputees. They are never derided or called names… it's too much like tempting fate!
The most common response is " Bad luck ". That is a very Australian sporting remark… miss a putt, miss a catch, lose a game.." bad luck." They are thinking something very different!


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

PAW paw burgers are good with a side of ching chang sauce


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Frame of mind. Some people are afraid, making them tentative and that gets them hurt. Others lose focus because they are tired, have attention deficit, are startled, or just not focused individuals. A few are just boneheads that disregard safety rules, common sense and generally are just begging to be hurt.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Semi-intelligent??? Thanks for the promotion! Moving on up!
I take heed when someone posts an "Oops" that makes me be aware of the care that must be taken in the shop. Any tool can cause injury of differing degrees. Ever punch a slot in your hand with a screwdriver? It doesn't tickle.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

finger pate will be a part of every bodies lunch box some day

there are many very intelligent 3 fingered surgeons ?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

A local doctor got into woodworking in a big way a while back. He whacked his finger off but it didn't end there. The finger hit the floor and his dog grabbed it and ate it. Just a bad day all around.

You really need to stay focused when you use any type of equipment or tools.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

"A local doctor got into woodworking in a big way a while back. He whacked his finger off but it didn't end there. The finger hit the floor and his dog grabbed it and ate it. Just a bad day all around." 
Hope he wasn't an eye surgeon.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

ER Doctor.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

In my extensive foray into the lack of perfection that I experience in my life, I have found that the only difference between an expert and a novice is the amount of mistakes made. Nobody deserves the sobriquet "knucklehead" for a moment's inattention at the table saw, or the keyboard. You haven't changed a bit, except for the topics that you stir the pot in. You are incorrigible, and a knucklehead, to boot. Get a life. Somewhere else.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it is best described as "being human". Regardless of the given reason, humans make mistakes. Regardless of warnings, teachings and safety devices, we are human. As long as one of us work with tools, there will be a risk of being injured. All we can do is try to make clear, cautious and intelligent decisions.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Monte got it right. To err is human. To forgive yourself is especially divine.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark, do you feel stirred?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Oooh, just what I always wanted. An intelligence test proctored by DKV. You want me to explain something, then tell me how not to explain it. Why don't YOU just explain it, following your own rules, and declare yourself the winner? (Rhetorical question since I am, no doubt, not intelligent enough to understand any answer you might deign to proffer)


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Woodworking with power tools is inherently dangerous. We're all just one bad decision, one moments inattention from serious injury. It's best not to forget it.

I have to chuckle when someone whose claim to fame is obnoxious posting and forum trolling posts about knuckleheads. You're tempting fate my friend.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't usually read DKVs posts because he enjoys pissing people off. I read this one because I thought he had finally joined the knucklehead club. But he's still just a wannabe…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys, guys, guys calm down and chill. I am just curious as to why LJers continue to hurt themselves on their equipment. Serious post with a few serious answers. Most of you think I have ulterior motives whenever I post. Buck up and let loose of all that paranoia…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

No serious injuries, but even when the minor ones happen my dynamic IQ drops very low…


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

pow pow burgers are in the fridge just grab one don't burn your hand in the microwave


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

RockyTopScott, maybe more condescending than political, eh?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

" Most of you think I have ulterior motives whenever I post. "

Had to laugh when I read that.

Even that simple statement(coming from you) has an 'ulterior motive'...quite transparent actually.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

But, you have to admit, he does get us all gathered 'round his campfire.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

A lapse of concentration does not make any of us a knucklehead, you assuming that it does makes you the knucklehead. Get off your high horse and join the club.

After making a stupid mistake and paying the appropriate stupid tax I don't feel dumber than before that, more than anything my ego feels a bit sore.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

I have studied occupational health, and used to work in the OR as an RN. We reattached the odd finger/thumb.

So there are no such thing as accidents. There are occurances and incidents. Some just have a greater end story.

Having a dog in your shop is just plain stupid ( unless they have a thumb and can help rip plywood).

Humans are born lazy and arrogent. Some grow out of this, some don't. Macho additude is the worst, in any endevor, wether it is driving or using power tools. Some even think it is a right of passage and love to brag it up.

I was at a wood expo and seminar, there was one session about business practice and liability. The speaker opened a hair dryer and pulled out the list of " Shall nots". He explained that each warning was due to a law suit. So some people think it is Ok to have a couple drinks, rolla fatty then get in the shower with your hair dryer. To bad they lived to sue, best be taken out of the gene pool.

Now we assume most people have at least a grade 8 education. I do remember some of the stuff we were taught. Evidently most have forgot or never learned in the first place. But are allowed to function in society.

This is the trickle down theory of economics. Without stupid people, less need for doctors and the medical system. Less need for lawyers and the insurance system. Makes work for printing companies making 5 page inserts on how not to use a hair dryer.

Without stupid people the economy would suffer.

But remember our life span has went from 35 to 85. So there are more potentially stupid people, with more money. All fighting for the right of less Gov interference. Then you have goverments run by lobbyiests, who's only concern is for the next quarter results. As if shareholders are a supreme being beyond reproach.

So society has developed to have embraced knucklehead behavior. From Pro sports to having kitchen knives used for everything but cutting food. From eating everything like a Hover vacum and getting so fat you need a scooter to get you to Wally World for the $1.00 T shirt, you really don't need. Not to mention the millions of guns, waiting to me discharged because I can.

See It is so easy to understand.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

It's easy to talk about stupid people as long as it's not me. In truth, I do stupid things. Everyone posting in this thread does stupid things. Some of us segregate ourselves from stupidity so we can talk about others.

So what? When we get caught making an entirely human mistake we try to hide it, blame others or convince ourselves and others that we did not make a mistake.

From my view - that is tireing. Especially when someone calls me on it. I find it easier to raise my hand and say - I goofed. For those who love to collect a list of my mistakes, I let them. They apparently need to do that to make themselves feel better. I notice they don't collect a list of their own mistakes.

For those who learn from their mistakes and share them, I commend you and I thank you for saving me from the same error. I commend you because we all know that someone, even here in lumberjocks, is going to use it to try to take you down as they try to elevate themselves.

I would consider it an honor to be labelled as semi-intelligent if I managed to save someone a finger on a blade accident. I thank all of you who have shared your stories. I may have all of my fingers because of something you have shared.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Paddy and Mick are working at the local sawmill.

One day, Mick slips and his arm gets caught and severed by the big bench saw. Paddy quickly puts the limb in a plastic bag and rushes it and Mick to the local hospital.

Next day, Paddy goes to the hospital and asks after Mick. The nurse says, "Oh he's out in Rehab exercising".

Paddy couldn't believe it, but there's Mick out the back exercising his now re-attached arm. The very next day he's back at work in the saw mill.

A couple of days go by, and then Mick slips and severs his leg on another bloody big saw.

So Paddy puts the limb in a plastic bag and rushes it and Mick off to Hospital.
Next day he calls in to see him and asks the nurse how he is. The nurse replies, "He's out in the Rehab again exercising".

And sure enough, there's Mick out there doing some serious work on the treadmill. And very soon Mick comes back to work.

But, as usual, within a couple of days he has another accident and severs his head.

Wearily Paddy puts the head in a plastic bag and transports it and Mick to hospital.

Next day he goes in and asks the nurse how Mick is. The nurse breaks down and cries and says, "He's dead."

Paddy is shocked, but not surprised. "I suppose the saw finally did him in."

"No", says the nurse, "Some dopey bastard put his head in a plastic bag and he suffocated.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

good ones Mark & Dirt I always try to help someone when I can, if I can, with what I know, I don't do it make myself feel good, I just don't want the fellow jock to make the same mistake I made, but someone always has to say something about what you say and do, that's normal I guess because they have nothing better to do, such as what I'm sayin now, only because it's cold and wet outside and I have nothing to do, I hope when I post on a "help me question" I can give some decent info that may just help that fellow jock out, you guys have a good day and make some dust


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DrDirt - THAT's too good not to share. Do you mind?

DKV - a little self-deprecation might actually serve you well in the future. Remember, those who don't learn from history (in this case the mistakes of others) are doomed to repeat it. Taking a "holier than thou" approach to anything, much less into your own shop, is dangerous in and of itself. I wouldn't wish those kinds of mistakes on anyone, including you.

TZH


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You all missed my reason/point for posting this thread. Of the 600 views I am hoping a few did. Sorry for taking/wasting your time. Peace…


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Mark.

I have made mistakes, some real good ones. Humbling to say the least. and some have involved spinning carbide and blood. Just not to extreme injury.

But I look as it, as part of life long learning.

That mini rant was directed at the OP.

Life is dangerous, no getting around the fact, that we all do end up dead. It is the way we spend our time during that minor blip in geological times.

If I can help one person learn and be taught by others mistakes, that makes the ride better. Part of the ride is understanding that we all have a different perspective and motivations.

Part of the ride is learning that some people are not worth listening to ( not you). Part of that ride is also poking a stick at some self rightious zelots. Just cause I can.

Now I chose to finish my coffee, while waiting for glue to dry. Then I shall ascend on my temple of wood and metal bits. Finish a nice plant stand for a local hottie and hope she pays me and then rips her cloths off and ravaeshs me. Just hopeing a 5 page list of Do Not's fall from her skimpy and flimzies.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

That is such a nice expresion . To be ravished. It has happen to me a few times in my life, and I remember them fondly. Good luck with your hottie.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

How many intelligence points are deducted for the inability to realize that one has long since lost his chance to be taken seriously?


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have to admitt that my intelligence level is on the low end compared to many folks, the fact that I still have all my fingers and such are due to me being somewhere between scarred and respectful of my equipment. I realize now that getting through my youth without having been seriously hurt is a testament to my fathers guidance, and some good "looking out" on the part of the man upstairs. That said the sometimes gory reminders posted on here are absolutely great reminders to keep ones eye on the proverbial ball.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DKV, it isn't that we "missed" the point of your topic thread. Rather, and this is said with all due respect, it's because of the way you worded it (at least it is for me, especially because you posted in the manner you did on a thread of mine).

If you want people to take you seriously, perhaps you could try to come across as a little less smug. Like I said, a little self-deprecation can go a very long way in any discussion. I do believe that's what I was trying to show when I posted what I did about my injury. That you "demanded" I show you a picture of the push block I was using only made be more determined *not to* since I'd already explained how that push block was inadequate to the task at hand, and that I was totally responsible for my own injury as a very direct result.

The fact I should have known better based on every single post here on LJs and in other woodworking manuals and magazines I subscribe to and read that are constantly harping on safety doesn't diminish the fact it was my own damn fault. That's just another reason why I titled the thread the way I did.

The doctor that treated me told me she sees these kinds of injuries a LOT. Experienced woodworker or not, these things can, and DO happen - sometimes to the best of us (and I'm certainly not gonna go on record as being one of those).

The fact remains I should have known better. Every single person who posts these kinds of threads should also have known better. Does that diminish our intelligence quotient any? And, once again with all due respect, I guess that would depend on how condescending those who sit in judgment choose to be, eh?

TZH


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah not sure what you asked really guess im at the lower end of brain level


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

TZH, self deprecation…see post 7. Is that deprecating enough?

There are two main rules to presenting a thought you would like to get across. The first is get there attention (para 1). I did that. The second is deliver your message (para 2). I did that. If it is not perceived as you wanted you can try again or not. I choose not, although this post may be considered such.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

DKV, there are also rules for respectful dialogue. I tried to do that. Obviously, in your world, I failed, but not in mine. It doesn't matter one way or the other if I perceive anything as a result of what you post. The fact is I'm responsible only for the things I say, not for what you understand. The reverse is also true. If you wish to receive respect, you also must give it in order to earn it. So, I guess maybe we both have work we *could* do in that area…...That's all I'm trying to say.

TZH


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Thank You LakeLover! I really appreciate your response.
If your project gets you that fabulous award, PLEASE share. I've got a hottie at home I'd like to impress.

Once again DKV, you find yourself misunderstood. Once again it's everyone else. You might have a growing experience in your near future. I pray that's the case.

TZH,

Thank you very much. I admire your courage and heart.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

That is the last time I open myself to you guys. You hurt me deep. Cut me worse than any hunk of woodworking iron ever could.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Deek; after being insulted buy you several times in posts, reconsider some of your replies. Maybe go back to the religious approach where you seem a little bit more like a LJ.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

TZH - copy at will - I copy pasted from elsewhere in my e-mail file that someone sent me.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally! This horrible, insulting post is off page one. Oops…


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

DKV, you get all my votes for drama queen. My but you do love the attention. So, please, tell us more. What's with your avatar? I kind of get a "Tide Detergent" feel from it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

During a safety class in Iraq, (you know the ones they require you to attend so they can conduct studies on a speakers ability to put the class into a coma) I heard this expression about no such thing as accidents. From the back of the class someone said, *"Really, well in my opinion you are living proof God makes mistakes."*

Several things happened next:
1. someone fell out of a chair, possibly more than one see why I do not know in #2
2. I cried laughing, sorry for those that think I am insensitive it was funny to me.
3. The speaker went into a rage screaming who said it and tripped over the microphone cord.
4. I fell to the floor laughing along with a good many in the class.
5. Everyone was required to attend a Sensitivity Awareness Class

During this class we were told how our callsigns reflected our personality below is a partial list of the one's I recall and no I am not telling you mine.

Wizard, Death's Hand, Nipple, Ranger Rick, Barbie, Comatose, Dr Phil, Sexy Smooth, and finally Sphincter.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Picklehead,

http://www.dkv-euroservice.com


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks ChuckV. Yous guyses related? I see you have the same last initial!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You can't choose your relatives.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

No, I come from a long line of Chucks:
ChuckI, ChuckII, ChuckIII, ChuckIV

OK, not really, but…


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

LakeLover speaks the truth. The prevailing wisdom states that all OSHA regulations are written in blood. When we bloody ourselves, we pay attention…until the next time. Accidents are sorta like luck. There is no such thing as luck. Luck is that point in time when prior preparation meets opportunity. Bad luck is the converse of this when lack of prior preparation is confronted by Mr. Murphy. If it can happen it will. Thanks DKV for the wisdom, and the upgrade in my intelligence quotient. As I get older, my level of intelligence negotiates it's contract on a daily, if not hourly basis.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

woodbutcherbynight, Great comments!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*gfadvm* I try, ROFL.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Never been ravished. Sounds like fun.


----------

